# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  el peor mago

## alexmoncada

*
Si te contamos sobre Antony Britton quizás ni tengas idea de quién se trata, no es famoso, pero vaya que está intentando serlo, tanto así que decidió imitar al gran mago Harry Houdini y terminó muy mal.
Britton quería transformarse en la tercera persona en 100 años en intentar lograr el complicado truco de ser enterrado vivo para salir con sus propias manos, pero… casi muere en el intento ¡se quedó inconsciente!

Para su suerte los paramédicos lo salvaron de morir asfiSi te contamos sobre Antony Britton quizás ni tengas idea de quién se trata, no esfamoso, pero vaya que está intentando serlo, tanto así que decidió imitar al granmag**oHarry Houdini y terminó muy mal.*


Britton quería transformarse en la tercera persona en 100 años en intentar lograr el complicado truco de ser enterrado vivo para salir con sus propias manos, pero… casi muere en el intento ¡se quedó inconsciente!

Para su suerte los paramédicos lo salvaron de morir asfixiado. ¡QUÉ LOCURA!



Según informa el Daily Mail, se trata de uno de los peores magos/escapistas de la historia: tan solo el año pasado y ante una multitud casi muere colgado de un grúa a varios metros de altura.
Y en 2013 casi muere en una jaula rodeado de fuego, en ambas oportunidades se salvó por poco.

----------


## Fredja

Antes de juzgar se debe saber de quien o de qué se habla En primer lugar, Anthony, al que conozco personalmente desde hace bastantes años, es un profesional como la copa de un pino y muy reconocido en el mundo del escapismo En segundo lugar, no sé si sabes que desde hace unos años organiza actuaciones solidarias en colaboracion con varias ONGs relacionadas con la salud infantil sin cobrar por ello y para ello se prepara durante todo el año

Y respecto a lo que tanto criticas, en la jaula no sucedió nada que supusiera más riesgo del habitual en estos casos Todo se desarrolló como estaba previsto y sin ningun contratiempo que hiciera peligrar su salud En el tema del escape aereo, fue por un inesperado cambio de climatologia que levantó una ráfaga de viento que hizo que la cuerda quemara más rapido de lo habitual

Por cierto, el Daily Mail en Reino Unido está considerado prensa basura o prensa amarilla, lo que ellos llaman tabloid y nada de lo que puedas leer deberias considerarlo verdad absoluta

----------


## Fredja

Antes de que se me olvide, de donde has hecho el corta y pega?

----------

